

Show HN: The Tech Block – Tech News Aggregator - zvanness
http://thetechblock.com/

======
petercooper
I noticed the link was greyed out but didn't recall visiting it. I searched
and realized it had been linked a few times on HN a long time ago and then
recalled seeing it before, but I'm sure it looked totally different(?)

It'd be interesting to hear the story of what experiments you've done and how
you've progressed to get to what you have now :-)

